

Apache considered harmful - jm3
http://www.futurealoof.com/posts/apache-considered-harmful.html

======
ncw33
I have to say, without knowing any people involved with Apache, hindering
projects from moving to git for any reason is hard to fathom. Why _wouldn't_ a
new project use git? In the old days of subversion, anyone wanting to commit
to a project had to send in patch files, and only the project's maintainers
were allowed the luxury of saving their work each day in a convenient fashion
by committing it on a branch.

To the younger generation, not using git for a new project (or similar VCS)
can look like you don't want outsiders to contribute. If older bodies and
projects don't recognise that, they risk not getting patches sent in. The
difference between forking and making a pull request, rather than working out
how to format a patch file according the mailing list's conventions, is the
difference between becoming a contributor, or not bothering.

